# Flounder from shore?



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

I usually surf fish for pompano, redfish, whiting and back drum. Sometimes I'll catch flounder at the beach. Where should I fish if I really want to targetflounder from shore. One the beach? On the sound side? Bait? Best spots? 

Thanks.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Bob sikes bride isn't a bad place once they start biting. I think there are some places to catch them up near jim's fish camp off of land also, but I'm not familiar with the area.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

they will migrate back in shore soon and will be caught off the beach and the pier and all the bridges and seawalls close to the passes and later off docks and inshore seawalls


----------

